# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Боли в спине

## Sveta-T

Добрый день! Мучают боли в спине. Как их можно облегчить? Наверное из-за сидячей работы.

----------


## Vlad99

Профессиональные массажисты помогут с медицинским образованием

----------


## apelsinka

Нервные окончания, по которым могут передаваться болевые сигналы, связывают позвоночник со всеми внутренними органами, и поэтому зачастую боль в спине сигнализирует о проблемах со стороны ЖКТ (имеют место, так называемые, отраженные боли).[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

